# Lilly's Coffin Invite How To 08



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

copy and print out pic of coffins
















you may have to resize these, to 100% see measurments on copy
top measures in inches
1-3/4 at top 1-1/8 bottom
1-5/16 short sides
2-3/4 long sides
Bottom measures
1-5/8 top 1-1/4 bottom
1-1/4 short sides
2-7/8 long sides
try one first to see if you like size..make adjustments
you can always add on to make it bigger ,longer
cut them out
trace both onto thin to medium thickness cardboard
cut those out
then cut notches out
using a ruler or your scissors bend up all the sidesfrom insde notch end
hot glue each notch together separatley, hold till set
set material over top press down so you have enough to cover sides also,
If you have a little helper like I did it helps (see vid) LOL

start by using any end and hot glue ( low heat if possible is best) into the crease of cardboard and a bit on the side itself.
press material onto crease edge and then flatten up the side
go along from there flattening and straightening as you go
when both top and bottom are done ..
cut along top edges to get rid of excess material or to even out a spot.
paint cardboard ...edges first then let dry and then the top area let dry
if using black you can use a sharpie to go over edges if you need to
cover any spots not painted
embellish cover with crosses, jewels what ever you like
either now or when you have them all done

to make sure your scroll will fit do a trial run
cut a piece of skewer and add your beads , make sure it will fit with cover on and 
lengthwise including the beads before proceeding
make sure bead or whatever using has hole big enough for your wand
you can use dremmel to make a bigger hole but be 
careful
insert hot glue into bead hole
attach to wand hold till set

write up your scroll wording
make sure it fits on your trial piece 
something like 
this is what 
you will need
just to give you 
an idea of how 
you should set your 
margins
then make up your scroll using word processor if you have it
then you can do colors if you want too
print 2 up leave one on first whole sheet and cut other from second printing
and tape it to the other half of so 2 are on one sheet
then print up how many you will need. 
Cut each out to width needed and leave space at top and bottom
for rolling
using one that you cut out

hot glue a line on edge of paper ..set wood piece on that
make sure you have ends sticking out for your beads
roll up slightly
unroll and lay another thin bead roll that again so
wood part is not showing
do both top and bottom same way
add beads, crystals what ever you like,

you will need 4 for each scroll
then roll and press each one when finished 
they will unroll slightly when put in box
( remember it has to fit in closed coffin including beads lengthwise)
some boxes fit good ,some tight ,some loose 
you can use twine to tie them up,
a fine chain maybe with lock
you can also add an arm and hand to them so it looks like it's trying to get out
ok your are done ..with the first one
now cut out as many as you need to start 
all tops, bottoms
and your scrolls
good luck 
video shows step by step in process
Hope to see your finished products soon
pm me with any questions if you need to
videos :: coffin invites hot to video by imdiamondlilly - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid79.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/videos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@j136/imdiamondlilly/videos/LillysCoffinInvitesHowTo08


----------

